
Creating Children's Story Animations Using Inkscape and Animatron - pshapiro99
http://www.techsoupforlibraries.org/blog/creating-childrens-story-animations
======
rayalez
To anyone interested in doing 2D animation on linux, I highly recommend
TVPaint.

It's an incredibly awesome software, the best one available on any platform,
and they have a linux version.

It is not free/open source, but if you are doing animation it shouldn't
matter, you should be choosing the best software available, because animation
is expensive and takes a lot of effort, so a superior tool pays for itself
very quickly.

~~~
leppr
I've heard great things about that software too but the price is quite
prohibitive for an amateur unfortunately.

~~~
MichaelGG
And their homepage has a link to a Dongle issues FAQ. Which contains this
line: "Sending another dongle means sending a new free license. We have no way
of differentiating unlucky people from dishonest ones."

... Except they can. Dishonest ones would just type "tvpaint" into a search
engine and download it, not go through the hassle of buying a license in the
first place and pretending to lose a dongle.

They even list this as their second selling feature on the freelance artists
page. I don't get it :\\.

The software looks really cool though.

------
lotyrin
Why is it a win to use an open source vector graphics software if you're then
going to rely on a software as a service animation suite?

------
myfonj
I wonder if his devstack wouldn't be a bit more fluent (and independent) with
Synfig studio [1].

[1] [http://www.synfig.org/](http://www.synfig.org/)

------
briandear
The thought experiment is already possible. However many people that are on
the bottom rungs lack motivation to take advantage of these kinds of programs.
Many poor and unemployed already have computers but choose to spend their time
on Facebook instead of potentially learning to code. Nice thought, but the
implementation ignores the fact that many people would rather spend their time
watching Judge Judy.

